# Kontiki 665/669



## Snorkling1

Can anyone give us any advise on what mpg would be expected from the 3 litre engine on these vehicles driving leisurely.

Thanks


----------



## kevjeff

if its a tag axle you may get 20 mpg


----------



## Dayo

Sussex to Spain my 3.0L tag is showing 23.6 on the computer.


----------



## Sideways86

19 to 21 max, we had Bessie 769 and now have Bolero 722FB 26 mpg.


----------



## almag

Hi.

We came down to Spain & Portugal in tag axle 3.0 litre 180bhp towing a car on a trailer and averaged 23-24mpg .

We keep to about 55mph on motorways, it all depends on the weight of your right foot.

Alan


----------



## Snorkling1

Thanks everybody info much appreciated.


----------



## Rapide561

*Engine*

Hi

Euro 4 engine - click on the figures against my username on here.

Euro 5 - a good bit better, that's what I run now, nearer 26mpg.

Both are/were in a tag axle, 3 litre manual.

Russell


----------



## Snorkling1

Hi Russell

Thanks for taking the time to send figures. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Snorkling1

*Diesel power tuner (DPT)*

Has anybody got a DPT fitted on a fiat 3ltr series4 and have you noticed any significant improvement in MPG.

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561

*MPG*

I should add the Euro IV was with a low line motorhome.

The Euro V is a high line, so less aero dynamic yet still better on fuel - and it goes like the proverbial off a stick, although broken down at present due to engine management light and a differential pressure sensor!

Russell


----------



## Snorkling1

Thanks for that, how old is your mk5?, Am I right in thinking that the mk5 is a recent entrant to the Market. allan


----------

